# Al Coritz/ViperKeeper



## Cola_Refresh (Dec 23, 2008)

I am sure most of you have seen the viperkeeper videos on youtube and was just wondering if Al was a member on this forum? he seems like a really nice guy with a sense of humour and I think it would be great to talk to him.

Have you guys seen him? What do you think, and whos your favourite viperkeeper snake? I personnally love those mountian adders he bred!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Cola_Refresh said:


> I am sure most of you have seen the viperkeeper videos on youtube and was just wondering if Al was a member on this forum? he seems like a really nice guy with a sense of humour and I think it would be great to talk to him.
> 
> Have you guys seen him? What do you think, and whos your favourite viperkeeper snake? I personnally love those mountian adders he bred!


Viperkeeper does make occasional posts on the forum


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Al is a member of this forum, yes he is a nice guy.

Me and another forum member went for a meal in London with Al.


----------



## Cola_Refresh (Dec 23, 2008)

awesome! sounds good! I bet hes interesting to talk to - full of info!


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Al's threads


----------

